# SMF Mobile?



## 13spicerub (Jul 28, 2008)

You have no idea how many times I wish I could pull up SMF on my phone while i'm at the store or at friend's BBQ. 

I'm not sure what it would entail to make a mirrored mobile site, but i'd gladly donate to make it possible.  I've seen a bunch of other forums with mobile versions of their site so it is possible. 

I run Palm OS and can get almost any site but some with adobe/flash or other scripts make it impossible to view. same with blackberry and windows mobile.

is there anyone else out there interested in a mobile version of the forum?


----------



## richtee (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting. I don't have a device to allow this, so I guess I'm not up on the tech required. You can't access any site with these things?


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a Palm Treo with WM6 and I can get to SMF.  It is not the cleanest way to read the forums but it is possible


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 29, 2008)

it crashes when i tried to load it. too much data and scripts on one page.  a mobile site is bare bones, just texts, maybe a logo or 2


----------



## coyote (Jul 29, 2008)

If it was not for this gov. puter..I would be using smoke signals..


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 29, 2008)

I have posted on the forum from my blackberry no problem.   My network (Cingular) is just slow as can be so it drove me crazy.  I did it when we were out of power here a few weeks ago.


----------



## seboke (Jul 29, 2008)

Got a web browser on my little Blackberry.  Had it since Christmas, never really used it for anything till the fatty throwdown weekend.  Was able to follow everyone's posts with pics too.  The only thing that sucked was no left to right - all the left menus were stacked on top of the forums and posts, had to scroll down a long way to get to the posts.  Made having to be on the road a bit more tolerable!


----------

